
Show HN: Monitor websites for changes and send scraped data to a webhook - omneity
https://monitoro.xyz/?ref=hn
======
omneity
Hello HN, Monitoro is a service I built to watch websites for changes, scrape
data, and whenever the data changes, send it to a webhook of your choice. 2
months ago, I shared this project on Hacker news and got a very warm
reception.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21398524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21398524)

Since then, I have learned a lot in this space and from usage patterns from
our several hundred users, as well as extended research and insights from
veterans in the industry.

I refined the concept (including much requested premium plans), added Chrome
rendering and included a programmable layer in Javascript, and would love to
hear your feedback on it!

For an overview of the changes, take a look here:
[https://monitoro.xyz/whatsnew](https://monitoro.xyz/whatsnew)

------
onesmalluser
There seems to be a lot of competition of other people doing this. What is
special about yours?

~~~
omneity
Could you please refer which competition you have in mind exactly?

We're laser focused on extracting data, transforming it and sending it to
webhooks.

No other service to our knowledge achieves a similar result with the same
(low) effort required by Monitoro.

Beyond that, our focus really is to be a trigger to your automations, and in
that regard expect more specific functionality targeted at this space, beyond
what we are providing already.

~~~
egfx
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21781869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21781869)
recently posted...

~~~
omneity
We’re barely out of the MVP stage, but I already see at least two major
differences:

\- Javascript based custom transformations

\- Specific focus on Webhooks (we’re compatible out of the box with Slack,
Google Chat, Discord and really whatever else has a webhook API)

Not everything that says “Change tracking” is the same product.

